# Short ride, great tip



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Beautiful day out, sun is shining. Business is slow, many people are walking. Pickup 1 block from ping.

Verify name. Man in mid 30s with a light rolling luggage bag gets in.

Pax: It's a short ride, I'll give you something extra for your time.

Looking at the map, he is going 2 blocks.

Me: It's only 2 blocks away, sure you need a ride?

Pax: Yes, but I will give you a little extra for your time.

-- 2 blocks later --

Pax: Wow, you weren't kidding about two blocks. Here ya go... (hands me a $20)

-- and then --

Had to drive another 4 blocks before Uber would let me drop him off, ride was too short.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Weird


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I don't understand how they're able to book a ride that short but then we're told it was too short to end it. I've had several rides like that.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe he had an itchy butt or some chafing issues - poor creature.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I want more rides that pay $12 per block


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Last night I picked up 2 people and the destination was 12 minutes away. I began driving and drove around the corner and the guy said you can drop us off here and I asked right here and he said "yes, right here at the light, our friend was looking out for us". He hands me a $20 and thanked me. I'm still confused lol but didn't complain about $23.50 for 1 minute and a 1/2 block ride.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I drove a dude across the street last week. 117 degrees out, he said sorry I'm not walking. No 20 tho just my 3 bucks, he paid 6 something.


----------

